# Volkswagen horror stories?



## Hamiy (Jul 30, 2004)

I don't want this to turn into a flame war or anything, I am just looking for some infromation before I buy a new car.
Is what I hear about VW true? The mechanical problems and horrible reliability? I mostly hear about this on the other boards (RSX, WRX ect) but I hear about it alot.
Here are two quotes from a post I made on the RSX forums (forums.clubrsx.com)

_Quote »_I don't like Volkswagen or their reliability which is one of the worst in the industry.


_Quote »_I would very quickly rule out the VW, unless you like bringing your car in for repairs a lot. Why do I say this? I had a Passat, and my wife had a new Beetle. We kept these things totally stock and still had problems galore. Radios stopped working, windows stopped working, engines stopped working....what a nightmare.

How many problems have you had with your VW? Is what everyone claims on the other forums true? Please let me know.


----------



## bluebyutoo (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen horror stories? (Hamiy)*

You see you must be prepared to embrace your VW experience.
You will become one with the dealership, getting to know your service rep on a first name basis. In fact, you may even enter the number on your cell phone just so that its convenient.
You will become less and less annoyed by as sting of VW characteristics that are mere inconveniences in the grand scheme of things.
You will grow to resent those that would dare sneer at the Arian perfection that is VW.
There are plenty of good handeling good looking cars out there that spend little or no time in the shop but they are soulless, Japanese automobiles that while seemingly perfect in execution, are flawed because in their perfection, they have alienated their owners simply by failing to provide them with anything to worry or bitch about.










_Modified by bluebyutoo at 11:18 PM 9-26-2004_


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

I have had over 20 VW & Audi's since 1990. Some were good and others were worse. The key is to have a relationship with the car, your technical skills, buy the Bentley Manual & good tools, and be patient.
There are lemon Hondas, Acuras, Toyotas, Jaguars, Subarus, etc.....


----------



## Boxer2100 (May 25, 2004)

*Re: (eurowner)*

My family has owned VWs since the '70s, with generally good luck. Mechanically and structurally, the cars seem to hold up well. BUT, and this is true of just about every VW or Audi I've seen, electrical gremlins seem to take up residence rather quickly.
Back in the day, the British were the official whipping boy for electrical problems, thanks to the "Prince of Darkness" Lucas electrics. But a well-kept secret was that German cars weren't too far behind.
Now, on a car like my T3, this is a mild annoyance... a radio antenna short here, a bad ground there. But on a post-OBD II (1995-) car, this can become a nightmare. Now, it can be hit or miss -- you could get a great one or you could get a dog. Personally, I'm a bit of a technophobic, so I would steer clear of the new ones -- but that's just me.


----------



## VWPassat1 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: (Boxer2100)*

I think you need to keep this in perspective. If you go to Honda, I'm sure you'll read horror postings. Same with all of the car makers. No specific brand is immune to problems.
VW's do have their problems. But, there a a lot of happy people too.
I for one have a Jetta that's been nothing but problems. My Passat has been great. 
In the end, test drive a car you like and go from there. Don't let these stories scare you off.


----------



## Crabcakes (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen horror stories? (Hamiy)*

My Father is a Ford man... so I can say that I have had a little bit of experiance with them. Almost every problem I have had with my volkswagen he has had at one time or another, and yeah sure I have had some problems he hasn't and vice versa. Also try to take into account that Ford parts are about 1/10 the price of a VW part







.
But ya know what? I'm driving a volkswagen, OBDII at that and I wouldn't give it up for any other car (of course a few exceptions if money were no object). I spend almost equal time cussing my car and being the happiest person in the world as I whoop on twistys. Volkswagen do require a little work but so does every other car. The 2nd gear grind that most of us complain about (MKIII) I hear happens to hondas in 3rd. If you like the looks and performance advantages of VW do it- and perhaps that mystical thing that we all feel about our cars can be shared with you.
Fahrfignugin http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## runhopskipendub (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen horror stories? (Crabcakes)*

i bought a 90 corrado g60....end of story


----------



## M1L3 (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen horror stories? (Hamiy)*

Hi all. I personally have owned 3 VW's and counting. Adding up my family, cousins and friends, they add up to well over 20, ranging from the late 50's to present day models. I can tell you that the only 'horror' stories I have experienced are 'dealer' related. That being the reason I perform all maintenance work myself.
All of the above posts are all very true, although, IMHO the only real horror stories are the ones from people being hurt (or worse) while in an accident driving one of the 'beer cans from the orient'. I have heard exceptional survival stories from VW owners. I even came unhurt from a low-speed encounter with a semi myself!
Like you said, this is not intended to start a thread war between VW's and (other brand of) cars (we've seen way too many of those!), and no, there are no indestructible cars (yes! even VW's!







) but if you ask me, I'd rather take a hit riding in my GTI and it's array of 8 airbags, than in one of 'the fast and the furious'.


----------



## snb3 (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: Volkswagen horror stories? (M1L3)*

our family has had 3 US nameplate cars. we stopped buying them because we felt they fell behind in terms of quality & design although they were reliable except for one. I have had 2 company owned Ford Tauruses. My experience with those will make me never consider any Ford in the near future.
We've had 5 Japanese nameplate vehs & have no problem buying another.
We also had a 00 NB GLX & 01 Jetta 1.8t. we ended up selling the NB @ a loss & traded in the Jetta while upside down on the loan due to as others said, we became family w/our dealers service dept. Actual dealer service was good. 
VW does have some stuff not available compared to others in its class but their shoddy construction keeps me away.
BTW, we just bought our 2nd E46


----------



## snb3 (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: Volkswagen horror stories? (snb3)*

*BEER CANS FROM THE ORIENT?*
I didnt know such racism & ignorance still existed. If you dont get it...
If safety is such an issue, you consider air cooled VW's to be safe? 
That statement might've been true @ one time but you might want to research current models to see how safe current Asahi cans really are.
When I had my NB, I had it hoisted to see the undercarriage. I used to work @ a Benz dealership & all the techs said the beetle was a stoutly built car. Safe they are but not reliable compared to Asahi & Kirin.


----------



## snb3 (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: Volkswagen horror stories? (snb3)*

anyone looking to buy a VW who worries about reliability should consider why people buy hondas & toyotas.
IF you sit in a VW, the quality of materials & design is very apparent. It just feels good. But then you hear the stories. I agree that my VW made my Prelude feel a bit ordinary. But then there are reasons why toyota is on the verge of becoming #3 in the US & the most profitable and has the highest market value on Earth. theres reasons why the camry & accord is #1 & #2 in sales year after year. Im sure those w/ Accord V-6 & RSX-S feels their cars are special, too


----------



## M1L3 (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen horror stories? (snb3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snb3* »_*BEER CANS FROM THE ORIENT?*
I didnt know such racism & ignorance still existed. If you dont get it...
If safety is such an issue, you consider air cooled VW's to be safe? 
That statement might've been true @ one time but you might want to research current models to see how safe current Asahi cans really are.
When I had my NB, I had it hoisted to see the undercarriage. I used to work @ a Benz dealership & all the techs said the beetle was a stoutly built car. Safe they are but not reliable compared to Asahi & Kirin.

Excuse me! My bad. I didn't know beverage containers (or passenger vehicles) reading this would take offense! Or is it the geographic reference? If this were true, saying "Everyone living along Greenwich's meridian" would be a racist statement!!! Being of mixed heritage myself, I don't see it, but If you are understanding anything else, maybe you do have some issues to resolve yourself. Unfortunately, this is not the forum to do so.
To put it in terms more amiable to the self-politically-correct masses... "the crashworthiness challenged vehicles designed somewhere on planet Earth".


----------



## snb3 (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: Volkswagen horror stories? (M1L3)*

Like I said, if you dont get it, you dont get it.
You're right in that this is not the forum to correct ignorance.
sorry i tried.


----------



## JettGurl (May 1, 2003)

all cars have their problems..u just have to be ready to deal with them. i've had three jettas my first one wasn't the best looking but it was mine. second one i didn't have any problems with it..until the accident and my third one is deffinately a learn experience....and yes it is heavy on the wallet. But when u love something...u stick w/ it. lol imho


----------



## bluebyutoo (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen horror stories? (Hamiy)*

See this link for all you ever wanted to know about what can go wrong.
Ask me why I don't want another VW ever again









http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...id=17


----------



## patatron (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen horror stories? (bluebyutoo)*

VW's are definately not for everyone. If you don't plan on working on your car yourself, then you should buy a more reliable honda. I am not a honda fan, and will not own one because I don't like the "Scene" surrounding the Honda's. But if you deny that hondas are more reliable, you are just ignorant. Plus rabbits are the best car ever made!


----------

